# Sent home without pay



## Lol (Sep 20, 2015)

Have you been sent home without pay? The agreement doesn't state that you shouldn't be paid if you arrive late. There is no 5 minute check-in rule in the agreement.

PM me if you have been sent home without pay, I will be starting a class action next week.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Good luck. Amazon has expensive lawyers.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Or, you know, just arrive early like most responsible adults. Please exclude everyone here from your frivolous lawsuit.


----------



## Lol (Sep 20, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/757762881028442/ Got 320 members

Even if you signed arbitration in the agreement, you are welcome to join. https://www.eandblaw.com/employment...bitration-agreements-can-block-class-actions/


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what entitled snowflake mental gymnastics you have to go through to think you deserve payment for not arriving at the agreed upon time for work you contracted to do, but you do you and waste money on a frivolous lawsuit


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Umm the Supreme Court just ruled that the arbitration agreements we signed are legit. So unless you and anyone else you recruit opted out of arbitration you wont be starting any class action.

Also you were late... you should get sent home.


----------



## Lol (Sep 20, 2015)

Nowhere does the agreement say "you missed the start time, no pay for you". It says deliveries between 4-6pm  I opted out of arbitration, did the smart thing.


----------



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

I think this takes the cake for the dumbest post I've ever seen on here.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

I mean, I've been doing this for a while and have never been late... until just this Monday. I usually show up 10 mins early, but I got a flat. I changed that sucker out in 20 mins even and showed up exactly 10 mins late. They sent me home... which is pretty far btw. 
It's not worth the trouble but if some1 else is going to do the legwork I'll throw my name in.


----------



## Lee6969 (Feb 27, 2018)

^^ twice in last month. Traffic in my city is crazy, gotta leave 40 minutes early to reach the warehouse, that's 15 miles away. Its funny that the app says "you missed your block" and nothing else. I did block my time for those 2 hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol said:


> Nowhere does the agreement say "you missed the start time, no pay for you". It says deliveries between 4-6pm  I opted out of arbitration, did the smart thing.


I didn't think opting out of arb was even an option for Flex, wasn't that just an Uber thing? (not bothering to check... just idle curiosity).


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I didn't think opting out of arb was even an option for Flex, wasn't that just an Uber thing? (not bothering to check... just idle curiosity).


It was a thing. I believe it was 14 days from when new TOS came out or if you are new.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol said:


> Have you been sent home without pay? The agreement doesn't state that you shouldn't be paid if you arrive late. There is no 5 minute check-in rule in the agreement.
> 
> PM me if you have been sent home without pay, I will be starting a class action next week.


Username checks out.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

jester121 said:


> I didn't think opting out of arb was even an option for Flex, wasn't that just an Uber thing? (not bothering to check... just idle curiosity).


It is an option. You have to do it within your 1st 14 or 30 days of starting. Can't remember which.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"Pay me for just showing up."


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Lol said:


> I will be starting a class action next week.


*If Jeff Bezos read this he would literally have some amazon crony first laugh at you and then take a big dump on your face for thinking you can do anything vs a Giant like Amazon with a frivolous claim*


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Lol said:


> Have you been sent home without pay? The agreement doesn't state that you shouldn't be paid if you arrive late. There is no 5 minute check-in rule in the agreement.
> 
> PM me if you have been sent home without pay, I will be starting a class action next week.


What a gigantic waste of time and energy! This nation is totally sue crazy.


----------

